# MacBook : Remplissage de stockage "Autre"



## Noxx77 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà étant assez débutant dans l'univers MacBook et Mac OS X Lion, je viens vers vous pour m'éclairer sur un sujet.
J'ai un MacBook Blanc de mi-2010 (dommage qu'ils ne le vendent plus, il est vraiment excellent), et j'ai un réel problème avec mon espace de stockage :

Quand je vais dans "À propos de ce Mac" pour voir qu'est-ce qui prend de la place, je m'aperçois  qu'il y a plus de 158Go d'utilisés dans la rubrique "Autre" (en jaune) ; et impossible de voir à quoi cela correspond.
En effet, habituellement, les fichiers qui sont dans la rubrique "Autre" se trouvent dans le dossier "Téléchargement", et il n'y a pas autant de Go d'utilisés ...
Voilà je suis un peu en galère avec ça car il se rempli très vite, et impossible de *cibler* cette partie.

Que faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,


Un fil sur le sujet (récurrent) ici


----------



## Noxx77 (13 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Un fil sur le sujet (récurrent) ici



D'accord mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai 155Go utilisés en "Autre" ... Comment est-ce possible sachant que tout est classé : Musique dans Musique, Vidéo dans Vidéo etc ...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2012)

Noxx77 a dit:


> D'accord mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai 155Go utilisés en "Autre" ... Comment est-ce possible sachant que tout est classé : Musique dans Musique, Vidéo dans Vidéo etc ...


As tu lu le lien ci dessus ? As tu lu les posts à partir du post #4 ? 

---

155 Go, ça fait quand même bcp  tu es sûr que time machine n'est pas activé ?


----------



## Noxx77 (14 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu lu le lien ci dessus ? As tu lu les posts à partir du post #4 ?
> 
> ---
> 
> 155 Go, ça fait quand même bcp  tu es sûr que time machine n'est pas activé ?



Effectivement, Time Machine était activé, mais je sauvegardais jusqu'à aujourd'hui sur un DD externe, je ne pensais pas que cela prenait du stockage dans mon MacBook. Je l'ai désactivé et rien n'évolue dans l'espace de stockage ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2012)

Si j'ai bien lu et bien compris (ce qui reste à voir), le pb est quand on active TM et que le disque dur externe n'est pas branché / allumé. c'est à ce moment que les sauvegardes sont gardées "en réserve" sur le disque dur.

Etait-ce ton cas ?


----------



## Noxx77 (14 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de l'apprendre alors si c'est ça . Je l'ai désactivé mais j'aimerai retirer la sauvegarde qui a été faite sur le DD du Mac quoi ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2012)

Noxx77 a dit:


> Je l'ai désactivé mais j'aimerai retirer la sauvegarde qui a été faite sur le DD du Mac quoi ...


Je pense (à vérifier) que pour "supprimer" cet enregistrement, il faut brancher le dd externe (allumé ) et provoquer la sauvegarde TM sur ce disque. a devrait "purger" l'enregistrement.


----------



## Noxx77 (14 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pense (à vérifier) que pour "supprimer" cet enregistrement, il faut brancher le dd externe (allumé ) et provoquer la sauvegarde TM sur ce disque. a devrait "purger" l'enregistrement.



Le-dit Disque-Dur étant actuellement au SAV WD  ... Je vais faire en sorte de créer une autre sauvegarde TM sur un autre DD ... Pas simple tout ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Bon impossible : mon DD externe ne faisant que 320Go de place avec une armée de films mkv dedans, je vais manquer de place .
Je te remercie pour ton aide en tout cas, elle aura pu m'éclaircir sur pas mal de choses


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2012)

Noxx77 a dit:


> Je l'ai désactivé et rien n'évolue dans l'espace de stockage ...


Tu as vraiment désactivé TM avec le gros bouton de ses Préférences Système,
ou tu t'es contenté de quitter l'application dans le Dock ? :mouais:


Sinon, tu as redémarré ton Mac ?


----------



## Pchaps (22 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je suis dans le même cas, seulement même en "forçant" la sauvegarde Time Machine, la taille des "copies" ne change pas... De plus, j'ai 32 Go dans Autres, je ne vois ce qui peut prendre autant de place, par rapport à ce qui est cité plus haut, ça ne devrait pas être autant, surtout que je supprime dans la mesure du possible tous mes fichiers inutiles. 

Si vous avez une idée


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Avril 2012)

Pchaps a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je suis dans le même cas, seulement même en "forçant" la sauvegarde Time Machine, la taille des "copies" ne change pas... De plus, j'ai 32 Go dans Autres, je ne vois ce qui peut prendre autant de place, par rapport à ce qui est cité plus haut, ça ne devrait pas être autant, surtout que je supprime dans la mesure du possible tous mes fichiers inutiles.
> 
> Si vous avez une idée



Moi, non, je n'ai pas d'idée. Mais Omnidisksweeper t'en donnera peut être.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Pchaps a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je suis dans le même cas, seulement même en "forçant" la sauvegarde Time Machine, la taille des "copies" ne change pas... De plus, j'ai 32 Go dans Autres, je ne vois ce qui peut prendre autant de place, par rapport à ce qui est cité plus haut, ça ne devrait pas être autant, surtout que je supprime dans la mesure du possible tous mes fichiers inutiles.
> 
> Si vous avez une idée



les fichiers de type mkv entrent dans la catégorie _autre_


----------



## Pchaps (23 Avril 2012)

Merci à tous les deux ça devrait résoudre mon affaire


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2012)

Ne pas se mélanger les pinceaux : 
*Copies* : Sauvegardes Times Machine locales en attente de transfert lorsque le DD sera branché.
*Autre* : Tous les fichiers qui ne sont ni de l'audio, ni vidéo, ni photos, ni apps. Autrement dit : le système, les documents, les fichiers de travail (iMovie), etc. Ca peut vite prendre de la place.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

MamaCass a dit:


> *Autre* : Tous les fichiers qui ne sont ni de l'audio, ni vidéo, ni photos, ni apps. Autrement dit : le système, les documents, les fichiers de travail (iMovie), etc. Ca peut vite prendre de la place.



je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif. on peut avoir quelques sources ?


----------



## Larme (24 Avril 2012)

Les fichiers ._mkv_ sont comptabilisés dans _Autres_.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif. on peut avoir quelques sources ?



Hum... logiquement, tout ce qui est indiqué dans "Autre" ne fait pas partie des autres catégories.  Après, c'est ce que Apple a classé avec sa propre logique et ses formats de fichiers, on voit d'ailleurs la différence quand on utilise WhatSize par exemple.
Comme avec les fichiers .mkv, qui pour nous sont des fichiers vidéo mais pas pour Apple, ils ne sont donc pas classé dans la catégorie Vidéo.

Voir sur les forums US.


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Apple compte comme qu'il veut, par exemple un dossier VIDEO_TS (contenant des fichiers .VOB), est comptabilisé dans "Autre" et non dans "Vidéos". :rateau:
Il me semble que c'est la même chose pour le MKV.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

Oui c'est ce que je disais pour le mkv. c'est dommage pour une fois que le menu pomme s'enrichissait d'une fonction depuis longtemps, cela embrouille tout le monde


----------



## gigab (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, mon dossier "Autres" contient plus de 103 Go, et je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où ça vient.
J'ai un DD SSD de 240GO
- Utilisateurs : 82,41Go
- Système : 5,02Go
- Bibliothèque : 4,48Go
- Applications : 10,42Go

Soit un total de : 102,33Go

Il devrait me rester : 240 - 102,33 = 137,67Go
Et ça m'indique un restant de 111,21Go libre ....

Je ne comprend pas


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2012)

gigab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part, mon dossier "Autres" contient plus de 103 Go, et je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où ça vient.
> J'ai un DD SSD de 240GO
> - Utilisateurs : 82,41Go
> ...


D'après ta configuration => _ PC Windows Vista_, ça doit être normal.


----------



## gigab (28 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> D'après ta configuration => _ PC Windows Vista_, ça doit être normal.



Je ne vois pas le rapport ...


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2012)

gigab a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport ...



Ça se confirme ....... ^^
Un petit effort ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)




----------



## gigab (28 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


>





C'est quoi ce truc ?????
J'ai effectivement eu un PC windows vista, mais depuis j'ai demandé pardon à Dieu et aux hommes :love:

Pardon, j'ai eu de mauvaises pensées


----------



## cptobg (7 Août 2012)

Salut , la question que je crois qui n'est pas répondu (et la mienne aussi) est : COMMENT SUPPRIMÉ CES FICHIERS ET SONT-ILS TOUS IMPORTANTS? 

J'en ai pour 177.37GB !!?? C'est franchement bizarre! Comment trouver ces fichiers pour pouvoir savoir si je trouve qu'ils sont utiles?

177.37GB!!! LOL


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2012)

cptobg a dit:


> Comment trouver ces fichiers pour pouvoir savoir si je trouve qu'ils sont utiles?


OmniDiskSweeper ou  bien Whatsize et autres




cptobg a dit:


>


^^pourquoi ce truc là à la fin de ton msg ?? :mouais:


----------



## Larme (8 Août 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> ^^pourquoi ce truc là à la fin de ton msg ?? :mouais:


J'pensais aussi que c'était pour profiter d'une faille de référencement, mais non, y'a une vraie image derrière :°)


----------



## mamaroro (8 Août 2012)

ca peut etre un jeux ou les fichiers qui lui sont dedie?

Par exemple, la je telecharge team fortress 2, il sera compte dans application, dans autres ou dans les 2 (une partie dans application puis pas exemple les cartes dans autres)?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

cptobg a dit:


> Salut , la question que je crois qui n'est pas répondu (et la mienne aussi) est : COMMENT SUPPRIMÉ CES FICHIERS ET SONT-ILS TOUS IMPORTANTS?
> 
> J'en ai pour 177.37GB !!?? C'est franchement bizarre! Comment trouver ces fichiers pour pouvoir savoir si je trouve qu'ils sont utiles?
> 
> 177.37GB!!! LOL




bonjour,

en général, les films sont indiqués dans la partie autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




mamaroro a dit:


> ca peut etre un jeux ou les fichiers qui lui sont dedie?
> 
> Par exemple, la je telecharge team fortress 2, il sera compte dans application, dans autres ou dans les 2 (une partie dans application puis pas exemple les cartes dans autres)?



application sans doute. je ne pense pas que os sépare les divers éléments pour en compter un ici et un autre là.


----------



## cptobg (8 Août 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> OmniDiskSweeper ou  bien Whatsize et autres
> 
> 
> 
> ^^pourquoi ce truc là à la fin de ton msg ?? :mouais:



Je vais essayer avec ces logiciels....et le truc a la fin cest un printscreen mais la photo n'apparait pas


----------



## potter (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un disque dur de 1TO + time machine. Hier soir j'ai lancé un gros traitement, ce matin tout était rebooté, le disque dur est occupé par 1TO de autres...... J'ai redémarré rien n'y fait, je viens de desactiver time machine. Ca ne disparaît pas. Comment faire pour qu'il me recalcule l'espace ? Il est impossible que mon disque dur soit plein !

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h07 ----------

Bon, au bout d'un moment en redémarrant il a chargé longtemps avec la barre de chargement et le logo pomme et en redémarrant il avait bien remis les catégories, vidéos, musique, autre et j'ai gagné plus de 60 go. Néanmoins pourquoi il ne calcule pas bien la taille des musiques et vidéos étant donné que tout est dans Itunes ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

potter a dit:


> Bon, au bout d'un moment en redémarrant il a chargé longtemps avec la barre de chargement et le logo pomme et en redémarrant il avait bien remis les catégories, vidéos, musique, autre et j'ai gagné plus de 60 go.


La barre de chargement, c'est une réparation du Disque effectuée automatiquement par Utilitaire de Disque dès que le système a détecté une anomalie du répertoire.




potter a dit:


> Néanmoins pourquoi il ne calcule pas bien la taille des musiques et vidéos étant donné que tout est dans Itunes ?


Là, je vérifierais le Disque interne avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de ma session, et, si besoin, je le réparerais avec celui de la partition Recovery HD.

S'il n'y a pas d'anomalie du disque, une réinitialisation de Spotlight (via Onyx ou Préférences Système > Spotlight > Confidentialité) sera la bienvenue pour réinitialiser le calcul du stockage.


----------



## potter (25 Février 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse très utile. Pour réinitialiser spotlight je dois décocher, valider, sortir, et recocher toutes les catégories ? Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

Pour réinitialiser Spotlight sur Macintosh HD, 

tu glisses-déposes l'icône de Macintosh HD dans l'onglet _Confidentialité_ des Préférences Système de Spotlight (ça efface l'indexation),
puis tu l'en enlèves quelques minutes après, avec le bouton - (et ça réindexe).

Ou tu coches une case dans Onyx, 
ou tu copies-colles dans le Terminal d'une session admin : 
	
	



```
sudo mdutil -E /
```


----------



## potter (25 Février 2013)

Je viens d'essayer avec le bouton glisser, je vais redémarrer et mettre - . 
A suivre, merci beaucoup !


----------



## PDD (26 Février 2013)

"Autre" se remplit aussi chez moi anormalement. Une semaine de surf, quelques mail, quelques photos et il a gonflé de 8G??? Je ne comprends pas.
Je trouve avec OmmniD par exemple "MobilSync 16G", à quoi cela correspond t-il?
Je viens de trouver une partie de l'explication du contenu de "Autre", mon ipad quand je l'ai connecté au MBPR a été sauvegardé entièrement dans "autre"...d'où 16 G de pris...Cela se voit dans itune, préf....Et c'estMobilSync qui fait cette sauvegarde.


----------



## anonymka (14 Février 2014)

Je vois que certains disent qu'il faut désactiver le TimeMachine, mais moi il n'a même pas été activé :confuses: j'ai acheté mon MacAir il y a un mois seulement... je galère un peu..
mais surtout, j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour vider du Stockage mémoire le "Autre" :mouais::râteau:

et si vous pouvez aussi me dire comment faire, j'ai acheté en même temps un DD externe, mais je ne peux pas télécharger dessus des fichiers du Mac :casse::casse::mouais:


Noxx77 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà étant assez débutant dans l'univers MacBook et Mac OS X Lion, je viens vers vous pour m'éclairer sur un sujet.
> J'ai un MacBook Blanc de mi-2010 (dommage qu'ils ne le vendent plus, il est vraiment excellent), et j'ai un réel problème avec mon espace de stockage :
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2014)

Pas de rapport entre _Autres_ et Time machine (tu confonds avec _Copies_).

Pur savoir ce qu'il y a dans _Autres_, utilises par exemple Omnidisksweeper, à lancer en mode root.


----------



## edd72 (14 Février 2014)

anonymka a dit:


> Je vois que certains disent qu'il faut désactiver le TimeMachine, mais moi il n'a même pas été activé :confuses: j'ai acheté mon MacAir il y a un mois seulement... je galère un peu..
> mais surtout, j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour vider du Stockage mémoire le "Autre" :mouais::râteau:
> 
> et si vous pouvez aussi me dire comment faire, j'ai acheté en même temps un DD externe, mais je ne peux pas télécharger dessus des fichiers du Mac :casse::casse::mouais:



Tu parles de combien de Go?
Tu as utilisé un logiciel qui te cartographie ton occupation disque pour voir où sont ces Go que tu estimes "en trop"?

(Quant à ton DD externe, si tu ne peux écrire dessus, c'est qu'il doit être formaté en NTFS -Windows-, reformates-le; voir ce sujet unique si tu veux le partager entre Windows et OSX -ce n'est pas le sujet ici- http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...un-disque-dur-entre-pc-mac-unique-224576.html)


----------

